# Lawn Supply Company & SoakORR



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Let me preface this by saying I am not one to normally buy from YouTubers, but Ryan Knorr's new line of products has my attention, really due to the fact that it seems Matt Martin has/had a hand in the product development. There are a number of products that intrigue me, specifically the SoakORR wetting agent.

Has anyone used these products, and if so, can you speak to the quality & turf response? It looks as though stock has recently become available but wanted to see if anyone has experience prior to purchasing. Thanks!


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

I can't speak to the SoakOOR specifically but I've been using the EqualizOOR 18-18-18 as well as the PhiteORR 0-0-26. The quality of these products seem to be top notch and mix and spray really well. The turf response has been good with my applications. @cnet24 I know of a few people here that are using the SoakORR so maybe they can chime in with their experience to that specific product.


----------



## sangheili (Jul 5, 2020)

It works. I'll be ordering more when it comes back in stock.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

The product line differentiate itself well with what I interpret as being based on the latest and greatest research. It's too bad there isn't more discussion on the line up.

I'll probably give some of their stuff a shot next spring to replace the GCF kit that I'm used to.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Just realized...

These products are called "-orr" after Ryan Kn-orr.


----------



## Crosbot87 (Apr 5, 2021)

I've never used it, but it seems as though it has very similar ingredients to Underhill's Tournament Ready. FWIW, Matt just released two new granular products through Ryan's Lawn Supply Company.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Crosbot87 said:


> FWIW, Matt just released two new granular products through Ryan's Lawn Supply Company.


Yes, and it's a big deal, because these are his current answer to the previous Carbon Earth products, Carbon-X and X-Green. He explained in a recent video how they were able to make these in limited quantities at this time, and test the final products in the field over the last few months.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

I use multiple Lawn Supply products and have had great success. Just received my bag of GreenORR G.


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm considering using these products beginning next spring. I contacted them about a Cool Season lawn guide using these products and here is the reply I received.

_Thank you so much for supporting Ryan's channel and small business! He is planning on doing a full guide for the Lawn Supply products. That is slated as an "off season" project right now so hopefully that will be ready for spring 2023. In the meantime though, we do have a free guide available on our website that give some information and recommendations about using the Lawn Supply Company products. I copied the link for that guide below if you're interested in checking it out. The two newest products (GreenORR G and MaxORR G) are not included on there just yet._


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

So I got my NEW GreenORR G and put it down. Looks like a big bag of salt and pepper and was very easy to spread. About an hour later I put down my app of Propiconazole as it's going to rain late tonight to early morning. 2 hours later sitting on the front porch the neighbor comes over to BS. As we're talking and I look out at the lawn I notice all my foot prints were I walked when I put down the prop, they were a very dark green. As another hour goes by I noticed the whole yard is dark green. I've never seen anything like this. I'm assuming it's a combo of the fert and prop because this has never happened before. Or just the fert getting wet when I stepped on it kicking in because it's so fine. I've never seen a green up this fast. I know it has 4% iron but I've used straight iron and haven't had a green up this fast. Ryan and Matt are putting out some quality products. I highly recommend Ryan's products.


----------



## dofdk3 (5 mo ago)

I'm very intrigued by his line of products. I was looking to start spraying and spoon feeding next year. I have to say, his lineup is a little confusing. Seems to be some overlap in his offerings. A lot of descriptions read similar just with varying levels of N and K sometimes.

I was think Max, Green, and soluble ammonium sulfate? I realize that's a combination of granular and soluble. But Does that cover most of my bases for consistent feeding?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

LawnDetail said:


> So I got my NEW GreenORR G and put it down. Looks like a big bag of salt and pepper and was very easy to spread. About an hour later I put down my app of Propiconazole as it's going to rain late tonight to early morning. 2 hours later sitting on the front porch the neighbor comes over to BS. As we're talking and I look out at the lawn I notice all my foot prints were I walked when I put down the prop, they were a very dark green. As another hour goes by I noticed the whole yard is dark green. I've never seen anything like this. I'm assuming it's a combo of the fert and prop because this has never happened before. Or just the fert getting wet when I stepped on it kicking in because it's so fine. I've never seen a green up this fast. I know it has 4% iron but I've used straight iron and haven't had a green up this fast. Ryan and Matt are putting out some quality products. I highly recommend Ryan's products.


Maybe the ammonium sulfate? That is strange.


----------



## ENVY23 (Sep 14, 2021)

LawnDetail said:


> So I got my NEW GreenORR G and put it down. Looks like a big bag of salt and pepper and was very easy to spread. About an hour later I put down my app of Propiconazole as it's going to rain late tonight to early morning. 2 hours later sitting on the front porch the neighbor comes over to BS. As we're talking and I look out at the lawn I notice all my foot prints were I walked when I put down the prop, they were a very dark green. As another hour goes by I noticed the whole yard is dark green. I've never seen anything like this. I'm assuming it's a combo of the fert and prop because this has never happened before. Or just the fert getting wet when I stepped on it kicking in because it's so fine. I've never seen a green up this fast. I know it has 4% iron but I've used straight iron and haven't had a green up this fast. Ryan and Matt are putting out some quality products. I highly recommend Ryan's products.


I have some on order to try out. What rate did you use?


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

ENVY23 said:


> LawnDetail said:
> 
> 
> > So I got my NEW GreenORR G and put it down. Looks like a big bag of salt and pepper and was very easy to spread. About an hour later I put down my app of Propiconazole as it's going to rain late tonight to early morning. 2 hours later sitting on the front porch the neighbor comes over to BS. As we're talking and I look out at the lawn I notice all my foot prints were I walked when I put down the prop, they were a very dark green. As another hour goes by I noticed the whole yard is dark green. I've never seen anything like this. I'm assuming it's a combo of the fert and prop because this has never happened before. Or just the fert getting wet when I stepped on it kicking in because it's so fine. I've never seen a green up this fast. I know it has 4% iron but I've used straight iron and haven't had a green up this fast. Ryan and Matt are putting out some quality products. I highly recommend Ryan's products.
> ...


I went with the 3lb per 1K.


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

I received my order of soluble GreenORR and sprayed it two days ago at the 1 oz./1,000 rate. The product is a very fine powder. Wear a mask when weighing/mixing it, and do it outside. It mixed easily in hot water and sprayed with no issues. I watered it in after application; however, the packaging says you don't have to do that. It has 5% nitrogen and 11% iron. I'm going to use these products next year exclusively next year using their updated Cool Season Guide and see how it works out.

Here are two pictures. One made Sunday after application and one today, I can see a difference in two days.


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

After 10 days... I'm impressed with the color







.


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

After 3 weeks. One app per week.


----------



## Rkolarich15 (7 mo ago)

sangheili said:


> It works. I'll be ordering more when it comes back in stock.


I’ve been checking just about daily for the past month and it is still out of stock. I am eager to try it.


----------

